# Suehiro Rika Use Questions



## eighteesix (Jan 20, 2014)

started with the Suehiro Rika 5k on the Hiro AS out of the box. the stone looks like this after just a couple minutes. am i doing something wrong? most of it wouldnt wash off. never seen that before.


----------



## Talim (Jan 20, 2014)

That's normal.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks like you didn't...
A) Soak it long enough
B) flatten it.


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 20, 2014)

El Pescador said:


> Looks like you didn't...
> A) Soak it long enough
> B) flatten it.


soaked it for 20 or 30m

did not flatten it out of the box


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 20, 2014)

Try flattening it...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 20, 2014)

Also round the edges.


BTW, where's the stone's base, did you remove it?


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 20, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> Also round the edges.
> 
> 
> BTW, where's the stone's base, did you remove it?


this particular one didn't come with a base.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 20, 2014)

thats weird. maybe use a nagura next time if you have one. but i dont think rikas usually need one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 20, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> Also round the edges.


round the edges of the stone? like the sides and corners? use my diamond plate?



labor of love said:


> thats weird. maybe use a nagura next time if you have one. but i dont think rikas usually need one.


don't have one. only have a 
beston 500 King 1200 and the rika 5k


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 20, 2014)

greasedbullet said:


> Yes


any particular reason why?


----------



## jer (Jan 21, 2014)

From your photo, it looks like the right side corner along the length of the stone is high. rounding it will prevent your sharpening efforts from being focused on that part of the stone and allow it to be istributed over a larger area.


----------



## JDA_NC (Jan 21, 2014)

Nothing out of the ordinary with that picture

The Rika, more than any of my other stones, tends to get clogged/loaded. Yours looks normal for a few minutes of use, I wouldn't worry about it. But after heavier use you may notice that it starts to feel scratchy. I'm OCD about mine and flatten/clean between every knife with a diamond plate. I don't even like to flatten my other stones, just wear 'em out with normal use, but the Rika feels much better when it's clean. My two cents. I also find the longer it is in water, the better.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jan 21, 2014)

Agreed the rika feels buttery smooth when clean but I find I have to flatten it beyween every use. Not so much to flatten but to take clogged swarf out of it. I've started perma-soaking mine and have noticed improvement.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 21, 2014)

eighteesix said:


> started with the Suehiro Rika 5k on the Hiro AS out of the box. the stone looks like this after just a couple minutes. am i doing something wrong? most of it wouldnt wash off. never seen that before.



That looks like residue from cladding, for me. No big deal.


----------



## seward (Jan 21, 2014)

I've found that the longer Rikas soak, the better they work. Flatten it, chamfer the edges, soak it overnight, and you might be pleasantly surprised. You'll probably still get some of those black streaks, but it will feel great and work great.


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 21, 2014)

I just hold it under running water and scrub it with my fingers or a paper towel and most of the clogging comes off. At least it does for me.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 22, 2014)

Beveling the edges helps keeping them from chipping + you never want high edges on a stone.Also get a small spray bottle to mist the stone while sharpening,works well to loosen mud.

Sounds like you have some good stones & quality knife too.


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 22, 2014)

keithsaltydog said:


> Sounds like you have some good stones & quality knife too.



ha i hope so! thanks. gonna go at it again tonight putting some new techniques to use.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 22, 2014)

Listen to the sound the stone makes when you are sharpening. I feel it when it starts to get clogged and swear it sounds different (less gritty?).


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 22, 2014)

El Pescador said:


> Listen to the sound the stone makes when you are sharpening. I feel it when it starts to get clogged and swear it sounds different (less gritty?).



Yup. Sounds totally different. Same goes for the Bester 1200 among other stones too.


----------

